# I am a little confused, how do I proceed to install the Qt toolkit?



## teo (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Community

The Qt toolkit has some options that can be set via any combination. How do I proceed to install the Qt toolkit? I am a little confused.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 20, 2015)

Use `pkg install devel/qt5` to install Qt 5 and related tools.

I am not sure I understand this part of your question:


> The Qt toolkit has some options that can be set via any combination.


Can you clarify this a bit?


----------



## teo (Apr 20, 2015)

tobik said:


> I am not sure I understand this part of your question:
> Can you clarify this a bit?


Is for built settings on desktop XFCE,  some third-party software options can only be set at compile time, the Qt toolkit has some options that can be set via any combination of the following knobs. Qt applications integrate more closely with GTK+ environments and can be enabled with the QGTKSTYLE Qt.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 21, 2015)

'compile time options'. Does mean you have to compile the program. I use `portmaster`.

`portmaster devel/qt5`

for the megaport.

It will show you the options via ncurses(3). You will see blue screens with settable options.


----------



## doc1623 (Apr 21, 2015)

If you don't have portmaster. Just go to the port directory of portmaster and issue


`make install clean` ... I think that's right. I only do that once an install (then I use portmaster).


----------

